
Ask HN: How do you deal with incompetent support/help center? - alexandernst
Maybe you have had to ask support&#x2F;help center of &lt;insert product&#x2F;service here&gt; for support or help with a particular problem you had or situation you were into.<p>Chances are, at least once, you stumbled across a completely incompetent support&#x2F;help center that couldn&#x27;t even understand what you&#x27;re actually asking and kept providing completely useless instructions.<p>How do you handle such situations?
======
cimmanom
You ask to speak with a supervisor.

